# Light brown discharge an early sign of pregnancy?



## lauriexcurtis

I can't be more than a couple weeks along, if at all. But I'm just wondering if it could possibly be a (super early) sign of pregnancy? I've noticed i've been having light brown discharge for several days now. I don't have any irritation down there though, so it doesn't really seem like an infection...? And I just had my period like two weeks ago. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## zilla

Could be implantation bleeding ? Or ovulation bleeding? I bled last month when I ovulated x


----------



## Grace1954

I had brown tinged cm at 4+4 thru 5 weeks, just a few times over the course of those days, and only when I wiped. I think it was old blood from my cervix or from implantation.. You said you had a period 2 weeks ago- was it a normal period and have you poas yet?


----------



## taylorxx

I had brown cm 6 days after ovulation. I got my bfp 9 days after ovulation. It could def be implantation! I'd take a test in a few days :)


----------



## Kba x

I would test its the only way you will know for sure . I had the same thing in feb but I just thought I was my period so didn't test then no af in march Iv had to wait weeks for my scan which is tomorrow whoo hoo to finally find out how far along I am . I say just do it f xsd for you !


----------



## Babymacsmum

Hey, I got light brown discharge from 9 dpo tested on 11dpo and got a positive. Still had light brown discharge untill 15dpo doctor said it was implantation and is nothing to worry about and that it can just take a while to "seep" out. Goodluck , I'm now 4 weeks n 4 days so still early days , but cm is now clear.


----------



## ReRe1307

I had very light brown discharge 2 days before my BFP this cycle.. But I also had it last cycle, 3 days before I had my period :( These were the only couple of times I got it so it was good luck to me..


----------



## Bloat786

Hi! I'm having the exact same problem! Wondering, did you get pregnant? Iv been trying to conceive for over a year. This time round, I'm having light brown discharge 10 days before my period is due. It's been going on for four days now. It's not exactly spots but very similar to last day of period that one needs to wear a panty liner. I tested on the pee stick yesterday which was the 3rd day of discharge and it came out negative. Now my period is due in 6 days and I'm starting to have slight cramps. Do you think it's implantation bleeding?


----------



## Brightstarshi

YES!!I had it for three days after we dtd x:)


----------



## mommyof2angel

I am experiencing something weird going on with me too! It is started off as dark brownish red and mucousy (sorry tmi) but now it is like very very light brown only when i wipe. I am not cramping at all and usually with my period by the 2nd and 3rd day i am already cramping alot and bleeding heavy but thats not the case now! This is my 4th day of this. I am not sure what to think of it! I took a test the thursday before the spotting stuff started it was neg but havent taken one since. 





Bloat786 said:


> Hi! I'm having the exact same problem! Wondering, did you get pregnant? Iv been trying to conceive for over a year. This time round, I'm having light brown discharge 10 days before my period is due. It's been going on for four days now. It's not exactly spots but very similar to last day of period that one needs to wear a panty liner. I tested on the pee stick yesterday which was the 3rd day of discharge and it came out negative. Now my period is due in 6 days and I'm starting to have slight cramps. Do you think it's implantation bleeding?


----------



## JmLzbaby

I have had brown D/C for 7 days. Started 3days b4 cycle to start. Nipples frequently hard and pointy. Yesterday D/C was slimy like CM. had some slight tinged blood a couple times. Tired a lot. Have had 2MC in 2010. Could I be pregnant? Any ideas is GREATLY appreciated


----------



## kel3639

JmLzbaby said:


> I have had brown D/C for 7 days. Started 3days b4 cycle to start. Nipples frequently hard and pointy. Yesterday D/C was slimy like CM. had some slight tinged blood a couple times. Tired a lot. Have had 2MC in 2010. Could I be pregnant? Any ideas is GREATLY appreciated

Don't think that pointy nipples are a symptom. The others however could be. Take a test!

As for the rest, I have been having brown discharge since my period was due. It's very light. Only there when I wipe. It's pretty normal.


----------



## AmyNiDhaltuin

I am at a loss at this point. I am a week late which is unheard of for me, have taken two pregnancy tests, both negative, but am having the same light brown discharge, slight cramps that feel different to my usual period cramps, and just a general lingering suspicion that I am pregnant. If I am I will be about 3 weeks or so. I am 23, in full time education, and move from liking the idea to hating it every 10 minutes. Will post again to update if this was a sign for me of pregnancy or just my body playing a not very funny game.


----------



## lagreeneyez

Hi there..i hope any of you lovely ladies would like to help me out with some questions that I have I've ttc for 7 months now..I am a 25yr old woman with a 6yr old daughter ..I recently got diagnosed with chlamydia but cured it 2 months ago..this month feels a little different im not due for my af for 3 days from now nd I had a little brown discharge only once when I wiped this morning and I have been having heartburn, upset stomach, food cravings and am taking trios to the bathroom a little more than usual...is it possible that I may be pregnant and what I witnessed was implantation bleeding?


----------

